# Duplicate Title Tags



## jasram (May 12, 2010)

In my website i have more than 10 pages of one category, so it is obvious that i should have same title tag for all these 10 pages with Same Page Heading, but google gives "duplicate title Tag" and "duplicate Description" error.
what can i do
should i "NoIndex,Follow" other pages rather than first page, if so then my remaining page creating effort is useless.

E.g

Url 1: http://www.moogle.in/Delhi/Doctors-C44A0P1A0/     ......here it is P1
Title 1: Doctors In Delhi

Url 2: http://www.moogle.in/Delhi/Doctors-C44A0P2A0/   ......here it is P2
Title 2: Doctors In Delhi

Two pages have different content with Same Heading

If i give Title Like This:

Doctors In Delhi
Doctors In Delhi Page 1
Doctors In Delhi Page 2
Doctors In Delhi Page 3

Then H1 Tag for all Pages Will be "Doctors In Delhi" with different Content

will google accept it?
When these pages are indexed, what will google show ?
will it show all my pages when any body Searches "Doctors In Delhi" in google?

What about if i "NoIndex" other pages except first?

What should i do now?


----------



## Natobasso (May 12, 2010)

Each page should have something unique in the title. Possibly repeat the h1 tag at the top of each page at the end of the title? That way google can tell the pages apart.


----------

